# Vitamin supplement drops in water bottle - worth it?



## RattyDaddy (Dec 8, 2013)

Many pet stores sell vitamin/mineral supplement drops made to be put into rodent (or small animal) water bottles. Are these worth it? I don't see how they could really hurt, and they don't cost much, but are they actually helping my rats much? What's the general consensus on this stuff around here?

These are the ones I bought when I picked up the girls' cage at Petco: http://www.petco.com/product/121184/Oasis-Vita-Drops-High-Potency-Multi-Vitamins-for-Hamsters-Rats-Mice-And-Gerbils.aspx


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

If you feed a balanced diet, you don't need a vitamin supplement. Moreover, a reason NOT to use a supplement in the water is that it can make the water taste bad and discourage normal drinking.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Skip them, for the reasons above and many others.


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

I believe that vitamins loose their potency when they hit water and light and can also make the water go 'bad'. My rats get supplemented with fresh vegetables such as kale, carrots, green peas, oats, raisins, apples, and cooked green beans.


----------



## RattyDaddy (Dec 8, 2013)

Duly noted - thanks all!


----------



## Tufty+Flo (May 5, 2013)

I don't think it's a good idea in water because it could put them off drinking :/ if you want to give them vitamins a high quality salt luck is a good way. I give mine a thing called 'daily rat 3' which is a powder to be sprinkled over fruit and veg when you give it to them, I find it works pretty well and was recommended by quite a few as a good idea, but I don't know! Sorry I keep posted after the question has been answered!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Tufty+Flo said:


> I don't think it's a good idea in water because it could put them off drinking :/ if you want to give them vitamins a high quality salt luck is a good way. I give mine a thing called 'daily rat 3' which is a powder to be sprinkled over fruit and veg when you give it to them, I find it works pretty well and was recommended by quite a few as a good idea, but I don't know! Sorry I keep posted after the question has been answered!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hey! Not trying to be a jerk, but I thought rats were not supposed to have salt licks, and were supposed to get minerals from other sources....?  sorry, I'm not trying to discredit you, I'm just curious... When I got one of my rats I was told she "loves salt licks"... When I looked into it, i was advised against giving it to her.....(hypertension/ arteriosclerosis reasons or something ) 

If it IS something they could have, I'm sure my girls would LOVE it.... That's why I'm wondering ...  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Tufty+Flo said:


> I don't think it's a good idea in water because it could put them off drinking :/ if you want to give them vitamins a high quality salt luck is a good way. I give mine a thing called 'daily rat 3' which is a powder to be sprinkled over fruit and veg when you give it to them, I find it works pretty well and was recommended by quite a few as a good idea, but I don't know! Sorry I keep posted after the question has been answered!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


http://www.ratfanclub.org/diet.html that's one of the places where I read they don't need it.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tufty+Flo (May 5, 2013)

Sorry spelt it wrong *licks!
Yeah I was just suggesting an idea I know some of the them have nasty stuff in and that's why I said a HIGH QUALITY salt lick but they don't need it if you give them lots of fruit and veg. Since we were on the topic, I just thought of it. I give my rats powder vitamins from a really good website but I don't really know if it works I just give it to them  but I may as well incase they are missing out on nutrients!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elliot (Sep 8, 2013)

Salt licks are bad because they are binding to a rat's body. It can cause several health issues and problems because certain minerals/salts just don't go down too well with rats. Even though some packages for mineral licks at the pet store says "for rats", it's not for rats. You have to keep in mind that pet stores are here for the money, not your pet's well being. And sodium is very unhealthy for rats in general. We are advised to stay away from high salt content food when treating our rattie friends, so why turn around and give hem an entire block of the stuff? It's best that you never use salt licks or mineral licks. They hind to your rat's bodies, and can cause tumors and diseases with regular use, as well as obesity.If you're really worried that your rats aren't getting enough minerals, look in other directions. Deer antlers are an excellent source of calcium as well as crushed egg shells are [ sprinkle over vegetated or dry food ], and many rats are deficient in calcium. Pine cones, sea shells, and safe tree branches are delicious chews that keep rats busy and provide enough minerals. Cereals with copper and zinc are excellent treats, as well as dried shrimp [ or cooked ] as it's an excellent source as well. Vitamins are going to be your main deficiency if you feed a homemade mixture, and that's pretty much the only reason you need to worry if you do. Those who buy good quality rat food [ generally labblocks, not nasty seed mixes ] will find that their food is equipped with exactly enough vitamins and minerals. Other mineral/vitamin sources can be found in dry vitamin mixes that you sprinkle over veggies or green mush-type products. However, water-soluble vitamins just aren't recommended. Yes, they can discourage drinking, and pretty much all the nutrients dissipates as soon as it comes in contact with light [ not water, but it's the same point ]. Dissolving in water or not, all your vitamins and good stuff are gone only to leave a bland tasting water bottle that has the potential to grow moldy, and that can get your rats sick. Plus, you're wasting money. If you really want to fortify your ratties with extra vitamins, I would order a powder vitamin mix online, or invest in mixture vitamins like Green Mush or green mush off brands.


----------



## Tufty+Flo (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info in salt licks, I did not know this. I was just making a simple suggestion, but clearly I wasn't aware of the full aspects of it so I apologise for that!! I might try that pine cone trick as well!
Like previous post said, if u want to add vitamins get a powder mix, or don't bother at all!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

